
Gowalla MILF (terrible linkbait, but clever) - jacquesm
http://gowallamilf.bram.us/
======
jacquesm
That's a really clever thing, to take an existing and very catchy acronym,
then to tack on a new meaning. There has to be a better use for that trick!

If you could somehow get rid of the feeling of 'I've been tricked' after
landing on the page it might even go somewhere. The bounce rate of that page
must be a record.

